
Building a New GitLab Docs Site with Nanoc, GitLab CI, and GitLab Pages - connorshea
https://about.gitlab.com/2016/12/07/building-a-new-gitlab-docs-site-with-nanoc-gitlab-ci-and-gitlab-pages/
======
connorshea
I'd be happy to answer any questions anyone has (about the post or anything
else) :)

~~~
no_protocol
When I clicked the CE button and entered a search term in the search bar at
the top of the result page, I got results from the EE and Omnibus sections.

I did not expect that. I was hoping I would be able to search just within the
applicable section.

I think it would be worthwhile to consider separating gitlab.com into its own
section, distinct from the EE area. A lot of the content in the EE section
doesn't apply to .com users, and the tone might need to change when the reader
is just a user of your site rather than someone managing the EE situation.
Maybe you alrleady have a different help area just for the .com that I don't
see linked.

I like how you're building the site using GitLab Pages and all your other
tools! Nice.

Turns out this is actually a GitLab Pages workflow tutorial in disguise.
Thanks for sharing.

~~~
connorshea
Yeah, we're working on improving the search by moving to Algolia for it[1],
the current system doesn't work as well as we'd like.

The point was at least partially to share a workflow I hadn't been able to
find any other blog posts for, where the docs are hosted in each product's
respective repository and needs to be pulled into the docs site before
deployment. It's conveniently also a tutorial for our tools, but that isn't
the only goal :)

[1]: [https://gitlab.com/gitlab-com/gitlab-
docs/issues/21](https://gitlab.com/gitlab-com/gitlab-docs/issues/21)

